# What are the "rules" for breeding a magpie?



## Somebunny2love

I am getting a magpie Lionhead doe on Friday!  She is 1 year old and proven.  Her litter is 3 months old.  The lady I am getting her from said she can't really give me any advice.  She purchased the doe along with 2 other bunnies recently for her kids, and they have decided this just isn't the breed for them.  Anyway, magpies are a new experience for me, so I'm wondering, what are the rules for breeding a magpie?  Currently I have a tort buck, broken blue buck, and possibly a black buck.  Are any of these acceptable to breed with a magpie, or should I look for something else?


----------



## Bunnylady

Magpie is chinchilla + harlequin. Harlie is dominant to tort, so if you want to breed harlies, the tort buck would be the likeliest of the three to give you harlies. You would most likely get Japanese, whether you'd get mags would depend on what  the buck might be hiding in the C series.


----------



## TherapyBunnies

Here is the genotypes & a list of possible outcomes. If you do not know the _ allelles there are other possible outcomes. 

Magpie genotype: A_B_chd_D_ej_
(Harliequin genotype: A_B_C_D_ej_  X  Chinchilla A_B_chd_D_E = Magpie)
Tort genotype: aaB_C_D_ee
Black geotype: aaB_C_D_E_
Broken Blue: aaB_C_d_E_Enen

Magpie X Tort = Magpie, Harliequin, 
Magpie X Black = Chestnut, Chinchilla, Black, Magpie 
Magpie X Broken Blue = Tricolor, Chinchilla, Magpie, Chestnut, Squirrel


----------



## Somebunny2love

Thanks!  I will say genotypes confuse me.  I really need to learn all that.  I truly have no background info on the broken blue or the black.  Here is what I can tell you about the tort. (He is one of my own babies that I kept.) His mother is a black vm doe, and his father was a black tort.  He has 2 sable point siblings that came from his litter.  The buck produced blacks, torts, and blue torts with a different doe who was also black.


----------



## TherapyBunnies

Tort's Doe- Black: aaB_C_D_Ee
Tort's Buck- Tort:aaB_C_D_ee
Tort's SP Sibs: aaB_chl_D_ee

Tort may carry the Sable gene (chl), which would be aaB_CchlD_ee. Any other sibling colors that you know? If he carries chl that increases the probability he would produce a Magpie since chd is more dominant than chl.


----------



## Somebunny2love

First litter from his parents were all blacks and torts.  Second litter was him and the 2 sable points...we lost 2 out of that litter, but I think they would have also been torts. (hard to tell...we lost them in the first few days after birth.)  Those are the only litters his mother has had, and the other litter I posted is the only other litter the father had with another doe. (Parents just hit a year old in March.)


----------



## Somebunny2love

Looks like she won't be coming to me after all.  Pretty sure the seller is backing out of the deal but doesn't want to say so.  Last night it was like she was trying to talk me out of taking the rabbit.  Then this morning she sent me a text saying she got called into work.  I'm really bummed...I was excited to get her.  I haven't found any other magpie Lionheads, but I don't think I will be making plans to try another day. *sigh*


----------

